# Window Adjustment



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

How easy is it to adjust the drivers door window alignment? Mine sits 1/8 inch proud of the rear quarterlight window (all the way down) and seems to be the most likely source of the annoying wind noise I can hear over my right shoulder.

How exactly does the window adjust? Or would it be the door I'm adjusting (even though the door sits flush with the rear bodywork)? Or is it actually the rear quarterlight that is out of alignment?

I don't want to take it all apart if I'm only going to make it worse - or at least no better (I have visions of adjusting the window, slamming the door shut and having the glass shatter :lol: )

Or should I simply bite the bullet and pay the dealer to do it, in hope that they're not BS'ing me?

Thanks and Merry Xmas.

D'Oh!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Can you post a picture?


Ahh, I thought you might say that. Well, doing my best Blue Peter sticky tape and lolly stick impression, here's two I made earlier 

View attachment 1



Putting a straight edge along the driver's door window it sits about a lolly stick's width proud of the rear quarter-light (the door itself is level with the rear panel - its the angle of the camera that makes it look out of alignment).


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone...?


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Hi

There are two issues here

1 Window alignment
2 Wind noise

I can't tell from the photos if the door window is misaligned. I am not aware of any adjustment of the window, only the door shut, which you say is ok. Does the window sit snugly against the rear vertical seal and the top seal. If it does then it is probably ok

The wind noise may be caused by that old chestnut that many owners have complained about, namely, the rubber seal that runs up the A pillar and over the top of the door and causes a noise like blowing across the top of a bottle and increases with speed This has caused many complaints in the past and there is now an official fix for it, but if you do a search on the forum you will find detailed instructions how to do a DIY fix.

Hope this helps


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

I have just been for another look. Its not as snug as the passenger side. In fact, if I push the bottom of the driver's door glass with my thumbs it moves in 1/4 inch. The passenger side has no noticeable movement.

I was going to call the dealer tomorrow to see if they'd had any success getting a warranty fix but I think I'll pop in and show them the movement.

The A pillar fix has been done. Its definitely not that.


----------



## eightfoot (Dec 24, 2007)

D'OH! said:



> I have just been for another look. Its not as snug as the passenger side. In fact, if I push the bottom of the driver's door glass with my thumbs it moves in 1/4 inch. The passenger side has no noticeable movement.
> 
> I was going to call the dealer tomorrow to see if they'd had any success getting a warranty fix but I think I'll pop in and show them the movement.
> 
> The A pillar fix has been done. Its definitely not that.


when you close the door after you get out do you push on the glass,everytime i go to the stealers they always do this,[email protected]@es me off leaves finger prints on the window and after a while puts the glass out of line,try closing useing the handle after you have had the window realined.


----------



## D'OH! (Oct 5, 2008)

eightfoot said:


> D'OH! said:
> 
> 
> > I have just been for another look. Its not as snug as the passenger side. In fact, if I push the bottom of the driver's door glass with my thumbs it moves in 1/4 inch. The passenger side has no noticeable movement.
> ...


I generally push on the door, if not the handle, mainly to avoid smudges on the glass. I could try pushing the glass in the hope that it'll realign it 

I was a bit bored this morning so thought I'd investigate further. Trouble is, I didn't get very far. I couldn't get the interior door trim off. I found the two securing screws but when I tried to pry the trim off it seemed more likely that it'll split it before it came free.

*So, how do I get the interior door trim off ? * Do I need a special tool or do I simply need to pry harder...? 

ps. I would have searched the forum but every word is too 'common', even discombobulation, which is a bit discombobulating :?


----------



## Tellerward (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi.
I can see that it has been over 10 years since this was posted originally and I have the same problem on my Mark 2 TT.

At the top of the window there is a small gap when fully closed and the window is too far back causing the window not to be flush which I am guessing is letting in air when the cabin fan is switched on.

If the regulator is screwed then I am fine getting it fixed, but I dont want to fork out loads when all it needs is adjusting.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It can be adjusted, but you will need to lower the window to access the regulator front and rear drivers in order to make the adjustment. See this previous post and related links -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t#p8875194


----------



## Tellerward (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you so much for replying so quickly
You are a legend !

I will give it a go.

Steve


----------



## lewis1962 (May 6, 2017)

I have the same problem with my driver's side window.

I bought an extra long hex key but couldn't see through the hole at the bottom of the door to locate the adjuster, even when using a torch

I've now booked it in at my local specialist.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The plastic panal behind the door card really needs to be removed for enough light to show the adjuster. Doing it with the door card in place is very hard as the bolts are offset slightly.

Where abouts in the country are you?


----------



## lewis1962 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for your help, I live in Sunderland, a long way from you I guess !


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Depending on which regulator you have, the newer versions have an adjustment wedge in the front driver. Borrowed from *TT-Driver*'s post back in 18 Nov 2013, it further supports *qooqiiu*'s comment that adjusting the window is much easier with the door card off.

Reference - *Page 37*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=540

There's a really good YouTube video on how to remove the door card (and replace the regulator) so you can see what's involved. Audio is in German, but don't let that put you off, it's really well done.


----------



## Tellerward (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi, I back to bother you guys again.

I have managed to remove the door card and all of the required bolts screws etc but am no nearer to know what to adjust. 
The window need to move forward so where on the door is the adjuster for that please


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

TT-Driver wrote - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=540
Page 37

_Photo #1
See the arrow, there is your opening for adjusting the height. You'll find a similar hole further towards the hinges. The black plastic cap (part number 8J0837947, in case you'd break it) right of the arrow covers the screw to adjust the window angle. You can increase or lower the force with which it pushes against the upper seal.

Photo #2 
Black arrows: where the cable runs through
Green arrows: clamps that hold the window
Red arrows: stunt team  and the height adjusters reachable through the holes when the window is all the way down.

Be smart and take some measurements, see previous page, the picture with all the sticky tape on the window and the body work, before starting to make adjustments. Use a bank note to check whether the window touches the seal firm enough all the way along side the roof when the door is closed._

Basically - 
1.) Lower the window(s) all the way down. 
2.) Insert the hex-wrench through the opening at the bottom of the door and engage the drivers adjuster at the red arrow. 
3.) Make small adjustments.
4.) Raise the window and test the fit.
5.) Re-adjust as required until the correct fit is obtained.
.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you mean the glass to move towards the wing mirror? If so just loosen the screw nearest the wing mirror and the one near the door Handel and push the glass slightly. The bit where the glass sits in near the wing mirror can seaze a little so you may need to pull the glass up/back and forward to break the seaze.


----------



## Tellerward (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for all of your help.
My Audi mechanic neighbour has determined that the glass is too high and I am unable to adjust it as it has been replaced back in 2014 with pattern parts that do not have adjusters.

A new one has been ordered and will be fitted soon.

Now I understand why the pictures that you sent to help me did not marry up how the car looked.

Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Would be very curious about what they installed in 2014 if it doesn't have adjusters! When you get around to doing the replacement, it would be great if you could post pictures of both regulators (old and new).


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got the bad wind noise on mine on the drivers door. Assuming nothing has been tried to fix it yet, whats the first thing to try myself?

Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can reset your windows first, see if that helps...


----------

